# Back Pain



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't been on here much lately due to back pain. Just wondering if any of you have had a discogram done before? They inject dye into the disc they told me to see if there is a tear and if it is painful. I'm really dreading this because my doctor told me it could be painful but he wants me to do this before he does my surgery. Also I'm only 32 years old and afraid of long term effects from a spinal fusion.

Any words of advice?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I know too well how back pain is!...no fun!! I had X-RAYS and MRI and was discovered to have two 'bulging' discs. I did do chiropractic and physical therapy and it helped a LOT! 
I still have to be careful and have slight 'flare-ups from time to time but nothing that ice/heat and a couple of Advil can't handle.

I do feel for you... I know each person's 'issue' is different and approaches to diagnostics and treatment vary. Hope you get the needed relief in the 'easiest' way possible. Best Wishes!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been dealing with back pain for 30 years - had a "bad bout" last week in fact to the point of where I couldn't walk and even got stuck in the recliner (not fun when you live by yourself).

My advice would be to make sure you get a second opinion from a trusted source. Good luck to you!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Each person is different. I have back pain since I was pregnant with my daughter and this is 42 years ago. I have tried the chiropractic way and it made some things worse. Then I read a book "Healing back pain, mind body connection" and it was better for a while. Then I heard about spinal decompression and the doctor doing this sent me for a MRI. Well MRI found a mass in my abdomen. So the back pain was put on hold and I had surgery to remove 3 huge tumors. Since then when I have a flare up of back pain my answer is Piroxicam. There is a lot of degeneration on my lower back spine.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you all! I've been doing Chiropractor for 2 year now and the decompression therapy every other week and I just keep having flare ups and I get so frustrated with it. When I have flare ups I get muscle spasms that pull me to one side and nothing I take makes it let go and I just had 4 weeks of that. I do pet grooming so it is hard when I have my flare ups to work.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Get yourself to the best spinal Ortho in your area. Forget the chiro and decompression, all that's going to do is lighten your check book. Have you had anMRI?

Get a second or even third opinion.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Been there w/ the back pain,it was so bad at one time,from lifting patients,I could barely walk for 2 years. 
Get a second opinion. I tried a chiro,would never do it again. Did steroid injections,wouldn't do that again either...
I did therapy and slowly regained function. What helped me was slowly building strength in my back muscles.
I used ice in an icepack on my back for pain,heat would make it spasm.

I still get flare ups,especially when the weather changes,but I use ice and anti inflamitories and it helps.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

This is an area in which I have a lot of experience in, "by osmosis" (I can explain this by PM if you like). First of all, have you had an MRI? If you have and a relatively sure source of your pain was NOT found, then surgery should generally be your last resort. Try anything and everything before submitting to "the knife", this includes therapies such as acupuncture. Any surgeon worth his/her salt will say in this situation that YOU have to convince them to do the surgery. Should you proceed, I recommend finding a surgeon who is experienced in minimally invasive techniques as your healing time will be greatly reduced. Regarding an "orthopedic spine surgeon" as suggested by another post, you should know that orthopedists only receive 4 years of training (the first year is general surgery) and this mostly involves fractures and joint replacements. An orthopedist, however, can do a fellowship of a year or more specifically in spine, you should consider only this kind of orthopedist. In contrast, a neurosurgeon receives 6 years of specialized training, half of which is in spine. You do the math. You should also know that a discogram is generally considered to be a crock of s*** by experts in the field. I also highly recommend that you get a second and even third opinion. Good luck.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think acupuncture is one of the best therapies for any type of pain. It's helped me many times, from broken feet to torn shoulder muscles and many other health issues.

My husband, who has a seized back for the past week, is in treatment for right now (had a treatment today)- and he finally believes that it works (because it really does). Personally I would never go to a chiropractor, I think that would be a waste of money, amongst other things.

Good luck and I hope you get better soon!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

I've had it all, discogram, MRIs, chiros, PT (ongoing), steroid injections, two surgeries. I would *highly* recommend you do anything and everything to avoid a fusion. I had a laminectomy (sp?) and 2nd surgery they were supposed to do another, but the surgeon decided to do his own thing and basically fused most of my neck. I also have lower back disc problems, and it limits me alot. Have you tried Pilates, or any core strengthening exercise program? 

Cheri S


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

iheartbisou said:


> I think acupuncture is one of the best therapies for any type of pain. It's helped me many times, from broken feet to torn shoulder muscles and many other health issues.
> 
> My husband, who has a seized back for the past week, is in treatment for right now (had a treatment today)- and he finally believes that it works (because it really does). Personally I would never go to a chiropractor, I think that would be a waste of money, amongst other things.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get better soon!


I tried the acupuncture way too quite a few times and it did not help me. The last one I saw said that what I had was hard to treat. Did not work with my husband either to stop smoking. It works for some things but not for others. It does not hurt to try.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had 2 MRIs one when it first happened in 2002 and then one this month so they were able to compare the two. The disc has herniated and they said I degenrative disc disease. I've been doing the epidural injections for 2 years now and they seem to work less and less each time. I'm just so tired of not knowing when I'm going to have the flare ups. So I want it fixed, but then when I'm not in pain I second guess and hold off on surgery. I've tried everything so now I'm going to start back walking and excercise and hopefully I won't have a flare up for a while.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My Mom has degenerative disc disease and has severe neuropathy in her lower legs. I took her to a Pain Managment physician today who is on the "Best Doctors In America" list. He talked with her about possibly doing Spinal Cord Stimulation and she is considering it. 

Here's a link to some information on this procedure:

Spinal Cord Stimulation For Chronic Back Pain

I also have degenerative disc disease and have pain from it. I wear a TENS unit every night and this helps some. I have an appointment next week for physical therapy. I've had it before and it helps considerably. I didn't like the chiropractor either.


Joy


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

vjw said:


> My Mom has degenerative disc disease and has severe neuropathy in her lower legs. I took her to a Pain Managment physician today who is on the "Best Doctors In America" list. He talked with her about possibly doing Spinal Cord Stimulation and she is considering it.
> 
> Here's a link to some information on this procedure:
> 
> ...


Thanks I will check this out!


----------

